
‘Swissflix’: Switzerland Plans Own Netflix - thecatspaw
https://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2019/01/19/swissflix-switzerland-plans-own-netflix/
======
thecatspaw
The Bundesamt for Kultur (culture department) also wants streaming services to
pay 4% of their revenue to promote swiss movies

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.srf.ch%2Fnews%2Fschweiz%2Fnetflix-
amazon-co-streaming-plattformen-sollen-in-schweizer-filme-investieren)

~~~
julianwachholz
That's a really good plan to scare away current and future streaming services.

Should those 4% reflect an average share of what is being watched on the
platform? I don't think people are watching Swiss productions that much.

